# Who makes their own inline spinners?



## sureshot006

Looks like I only have pics of gold and black. My favorite colors anyway. Mepps marabou is for comparison


----------



## piketroller

sureshot006 said:


> Looks like I only have pics of gold and black. My favorite colors anyway. Mepps marabou is for comparison
> 
> View attachment 505061
> View attachment 505063
> View attachment 505065


How do you get those chipmunks to stay still for long enough to attach them to the split ring?


----------



## sureshot006

piketroller said:


> How do you get those chipmunks to stay still for long enough to attach them to the split ring?


They've got really awesome action in the water. They flow a LOT better than bucktail. Too big for pike though.


----------



## Ranger Ray

Fun making your own. Especially when you get one that absolutely slays them. It's one of a kind.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Ranger Ray said:


> Fun making your own. Especially when you get one that absolutely slays them. It's one of a kind.


Yeah this.... salmon on the piers love custom jobs


----------



## Crestliner 16

All of those look great. I have what I need, I just keep getting sidetracked. 
I better get busy. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

James A.Freda said:


> All of those look great. I have what I need, I just keep getting sidetracked.
> I better get busy. Thanks for the inspiration.


It's super addictive. I started to just have a few extra options. Now I have 100s of options lol


----------



## piketroller

Here are some finished lures. Number 7 Indiana blades and number 8 Colorado blades. I didn't really like the way the double bladed ones turned out. I think they had too much rear weight bias to get the blades turning reliably, so I only made a couple. Maybe later in the year I'll find some lighter bodies, or try some with some extra weight in front of the blades for better balance. But for now, I've got plenty to play with.

















Some of those are rattle can special two tones. The paint bled under the edge of the tape more than I had hoped, but it still accomplishes the same goal - part solid color, part shiny. And if you are wondering, the dark blue is Evinrude E-tec touch up paint. I really liked the way they came out.


----------



## mbirdsley

piketroller said:


> Here are some finished lures. Number 7 Indiana blades and number 8 Colorado blades. I didn't really like the way the double bladed ones turned out. I think they had too much rear weight bias to get the blades turning reliably, so I only made a couple. Maybe later in the year I'll find some lighter bodies, or try some with some extra weight in front of the blades for better balance. But for now, I've got plenty to play with.
> 
> View attachment 517221
> View attachment 517223
> 
> 
> Some of those are rattle can special two tones. The paint bled under the edge of the tape more than I had hoped, but it still accomplishes the same goal - part solid color, part shiny. And if you are wondering, the dark blue is Evinrude E-tec touch up paint. I really liked the way they came out.


Those would be good for lake trout too I think. Out East that is a big thing. Put a inline spinner behind a dodger while on a cannon ball. I’ve been wanting to make some up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller

mbirdsley said:


> Those would be good for lake trout too I think. Out East that is a big thing. Put a inline spinner behind a dodger while on a cannon ball. I’ve been wanting to make some up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are probably a bit heavy for that, but swap out the heavy bodies for something much lighter and you’d be in business.


----------



## piketroller

First 30” on one of these lures, and a fat one too. Had its twin barely nip the hair on the back at the boat. I guess the buck tail was about 1/2” too long today.


----------



## 22 Chuck

Didnt read many posts but I bet you can find all that yoju want/need from Jann Netcraft. Get one of their catalogues and you will have hours of lusting and will probably make a purchase also.


----------



## MichiFishy

CL-Lewiston said:


> Didnt read many posts but I bet you can find all that yoju want/need from Jann Netcraft. Get one of their catalogues and you will have hours of lusting and will probably make a purchase also.


I did just that, ordered a few kits and random things from them Monday. Received on Wednesday and I've been a lure making fool for the past day. Being totally new to this, I'm sure that I did some things unconventionally and/or flat out wrong! But it's a bunch of fun, and they all worked when I tested them in the pool this morning.

Buddy and I are headed out tonight and I'll be testing some of these out on the trout stream.
It's a guarantee I get some crap for getting a little excited with the paint haha.

If you guys see any obvious and glaring mistakes I've made, please point them out.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Those look pretty cool, Nice work. U will figure out on your own (pretty quickly lol) what works and what doesn't. Dont let anyone tell u that u did something wrong. Those "mistakes " often turn out to be what catches fish, trust me. Have fun and enjoy catching fish on something YOU made. Nice work


----------



## MichiFishy

Mr Burgundy said:


> Those look pretty cool, Nice work. U will figure out on your own (pretty quickly lol) what works and what doesn't. Dont let anyone tell u that u did something wrong. Those "mistakes " often turn out to be what catches fish, trust me. Have fun and enjoy catching fish on something YOU made. Nice work



Thanks Mr. B, I tried several over the weekend in the river. The only one to catch a fish a fish so far was the pink blade with white body.

I'm guessing for trout I will need to make a few that look more close to what they usually eat. I never have much luck with the crazy colors on those picky eaters.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Small spinners have always worked best for me when I'm trout fishing. Not sure if that's a norm or just a fluke.. gl and have fun


----------



## Smallie12

Mr Burgundy said:


> Small spinners have always worked best for me when I'm trout fishing. Not sure if that's a norm or just a fluke.. gl and have fun


Same here, smallest spinner you could throw on the lightest line is what we used to catch trout on the Rogue River upstream of where it dumps into the Grand River near Grand Rapids. Panther Martins and Mepps were the go to brands and as small as you could get them on 4-6lb line with ultra light rods and reels. Tough fishing though having to cast up under river banks, downed trees and log jams but rewarding if you made that perfect cast and connected.


----------



## tincanary

Mr Burgundy said:


> Small spinners have always worked best for me when I'm trout fishing. Not sure if that's a norm or just a fluke.. gl and have fun


Same here. Spinners catch me the most trout, followed by jigs, micro spoons, and finally small crankbaits. I want to make my own trout spinners, looks to be much cheaper than buying off-the-shelf spinners.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

tincanary said:


> Same here. Spinners catch me the most trout, followed by jigs, micro spoons, and finally small crankbaits. I want to make my own trout spinners, looks to be much cheaper than buying off-the-shelf spinners.


And custom colors are WAY more productive..


----------



## PunyTrout

tincanary said:


> Same here. Spinners catch me the most trout, followed by jigs, micro spoons, and finally small crankbaits. I want to make my own trout spinners, looks to be much cheaper than buying off-the-shelf spinners.



I have a bunch of small spinner blades and components that I could spare to help you get started. PM me if you're interested and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Edgewalker7

They are getting prettier but I'm not liking the Indiana blades. The french seems to work better for me.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Not bad at all, keep it up!!


----------



## Edgewalker7

Finally found a combination of body, blade and clevis that works best for me.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgewalker7

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Those bodys are pretty cool, what are they made of and where did they come from.. nice work


----------



## Edgewalker7

Mr Burgundy said:


> Those bodys are pretty cool, what are they made of and where did they come from.. nice work


https://www.ebay.com/itm/ROCK-ISLAN...-/281934081041?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292



Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgewalker7

Hard to get a good finish on the blades. Think I might try to build one of those fluidizer beds.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edgewalker7

They actually work! Two so far. Wonder if I can catch a steelie with em.
















Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I'm gonna try and paint more blades during the off season. Got a few paint schemes i wanna try out for next years silver fish


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Edgewalker7 said:


> Hard to get a good finish on the blades. Think I might try to build one of those fluidizer beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


There's a few in there that would certainly be killer for kings and hos. I will let u figure out what ones lol


----------



## Edgewalker7

They might all be stuck on logs in the bottom of the grand by then 

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Or in the mouth of a rotting "kang" salmon


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Well it's that time of year again for spinners and salmon... anyone start making them again?


----------



## 6thMichCav

Mr Burgundy said:


> Well it's that time of year again for spinners and salmon... anyone start making them again?


I bought a cigar box full of blades that appear to be Herters from the 60’s or 70’s. My original goal was to make a few spinners and a few chatterbaits—but the cigar box was FULL. So, I intend to put them up for sale at some point. They appear to be plated brass, all shapes, usually gold or silver.


----------



## Crestliner 16

I have plenty of in line spinners. I just need time on the water!🐟


----------



## Mr Burgundy

So do I but I've been working on some new color combinations and patterns. Sometimes just the simplest color alterations makes the difference between catching and not catching....so I try to come prepared with a couple 100 different options


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Here's a few


----------



## Crestliner 16

One can't enough in their arsenal. I fished a lake that had dingy water,and I started with bright colors and nothing. I rigged another rod with darker colors and caught my limit in very same area.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Couple new ones for this year


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Didn't post


----------



## Edgewalker7

Mr Burgundy said:


> There's a few in there that would certainly be killer for kings and hos. I will let u figure out what ones lol


Low clear water on an overcast day. It was the blue one.









Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------

